
Tapping Generation Z - walterbell
http://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/intelligence/tapping-generation-z
======
bad_alloc
> “I call them ‘tech genius.’”

I disagree: You can impress most "Generation Z" kids by introducing them to
Ctrl + F in the browser. Using technology without knowing how it functions
seems pretty prelevant.

